# Kettenblatt für 25mm Achse



## Pilatus (28. September 2004)

Guten Abend,

irgendjemand kennt sich bestimmt aus.

Hab mir bei e-bay ohne nachzudenken eine kue=q Kurbel gekauft. Jetzt hat die aber eine 25mm Achse und ich finde dafür kein Kettenblatt. Weiß von euch jemand ob es welche gibt und wo...

Danke


----------



## NRH (28. September 2004)

Die 25mm werden warscheinlich 25,4mm sein, also 1". d.H. Du kannst so gut wie alle BMX Blätter fahren, nur dass Du keinen Spacer brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (28. September 2004)

Allerdings kein Fly bikes da es ohne Spacer genau auf eine 22mm Achse passt.


----------



## evil_rider (29. September 2004)

Moto schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kein Fly bikes da es ohne Spacer genau auf eine 22mm Achse passt.




drehbank...


----------



## crazy-spy (29. September 2004)

Echt, kauf dir ein Blatt und Bohr das Blatt auf den gewünschten Durchmesser auf, oder dreh es aus...


----------



## evil_rider (29. September 2004)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Echt, kauf dir ein Blatt und Bohr das Blatt auf den gewünschten Durchmesser auf, oder dreh es aus...




bohren rate ich ab, wird unrund.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2004)

ich bedanke mich...


----------



## Knibbel (1. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> drehbank...



hööööö


----------



## kater (2. Oktober 2004)

Muss mich an dieser Stelle mit einer ähnlichen Frage einklinken: Hab die Powerbite und das Animal LT Kettenblatt und der Spacer, der ins Kettenblatt kommt ist uralt und schon ziemlich... ghetto. Ist von einem Freund der ihn schon zwei Jahre benutzt hat und dazu kommt noch: Das Teil ist selbstgemacht. Naja, da es nicht mehr gerade ist, hab ich es rausgenommen und das Kettenblatt ohne den Reduzierspacer eingebaut. Gut? Schlecht? Egal?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (2. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich an dieser Stelle mit einer ähnlichen Frage einklinken: Hab die Powerbite und das Animal LT Kettenblatt und der Spacer, der ins Kettenblatt kommt ist uralt und schon ziemlich... ghetto. Ist von einem Freund der ihn schon zwei Jahre benutzt hat und dazu kommt noch: Das Teil ist selbstgemacht. Naja, da es nicht mehr gerade ist, hab ich es rausgenommen und das Kettenblatt ohne den Reduzierspacer eingebaut. Gut? Schlecht? Egal?



hab ich auch immer gemacht, bei mir lags an der kettenlinie...
kurbel und kettenblatt werden dann gern mal locker, aber es geht schon


----------



## Moto (2. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir lief das Kettenblatt ohne Spacer unrund (hab ich aber auch nur mal kurz probiert) Außerdem verrutscht das Kettenblatt dann manchmal.  Also ich würde mit Spacer fahren auch wenn du wie ich keine Sprocket Sachen machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich an dieser Stelle mit einer ähnlichen Frage einklinken: Hab die Powerbite und das Animal LT Kettenblatt und der Spacer, der ins Kettenblatt kommt ist uralt und schon ziemlich... ghetto. Ist von einem Freund der ihn schon zwei Jahre benutzt hat und dazu kommt noch: Das Teil ist selbstgemacht. Naja, da es nicht mehr gerade ist, hab ich es rausgenommen und das Kettenblatt ohne den Reduzierspacer eingebaut. Gut? Schlecht? Egal?




das ding kannst doch nachkaufen, koster 2 oder so.


----------



## kater (3. Oktober 2004)

Wenn man einen Shop im Lande hätte... Ne, ist eh nur eine Übergangslösung.


----------

